# Warren Co 2015



## How2fish

Well we had our club meeting to intro new members, pay dues and plan work days yesterday. Great seeing the members and starting to make plans for the season. One question I have seen the new 2015-2016 hunting regs but could some one give me a site to the county by county either sex data? I keep going to the DNR page and hitting the Hunting season dates page and it tells me to go to www.gohuntgeorgia.com which is where I'm at to start with?


----------



## Sarasota

I just googled Ga either sex days and found GON.com


----------



## How2fish

Sarasota said:


> I just googled Ga either sex days and found GON.com


Yeah they ain't making it easy...you hunt Warren Co?


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Afternoon How2fish! We got 5 cameras running on our property. I'm getting ready to pull one of mine Tuesday. Can't wait to see what we have running around this year!!
By the way, I joined a second club very close to ya'll I think. It's just north of Jewell in Hancock County


----------



## Sarasota

How2fish, we do hunt Warren County. 
Going on 4 yrs now. Got the deer you see
In my picture day after Thanksgiving last 
year. Looking forward to bow hunting!


----------



## How2fish

Sarasota said:


> How2fish, we do hunt Warren County.
> Going on 4 yrs now. Got the deer you see
> In my picture day after Thanksgiving last
> year. Looking forward to bow hunting!



Congrats very nice buck!  Just remember the golden rule of hunting Warren Co as I was told 27 years ago when I attended my first Warren Co opening day...."What Happens in Warren Co...stays in Warren Co"  good luck this coming season..where is your property ? We are near the "Shoals" where Glascock/Hancock and Warren all come together near the Ogeechee River.


----------



## How2fish

deerhuntingdawg said:


> Afternoon How2fish! We got 5 cameras running on our property. I'm getting ready to pull one of mine Tuesday. Can't wait to see what we have running around this year!!
> By the way, I joined a second club very close to ya'll I think. It's just north of Jewell in Hancock County



Yeah we maybe right across the river from you ! Let us know what your seeing , our place is in the process of being select cut and so far looking very good..I maybe down this weekend to work on my camper and the camp...


----------



## Sarasota

How2fish said:


> Congrats very nice buck!  Just remember the golden rule of hunting Warren Co as I was told 27 years ago when I attended my first Warren Co opening day...."What Happens in Warren Co...stays in Warren Co"  good luck this coming season..where is your property ? We are near the "Shoals" where Glascock/Hancock and Warren all come together near the Ogeechee River.



How2fish, I'll remember that golden rule!
We hunt about 6 miles north of I-20
off Hwy 80.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

How2fish said:


> Yeah we maybe right across the river from you ! Let us know what your seeing , our place is in the process of being select cut and so far looking very good..I maybe down this weekend to work on my camper and the camp...



I sure will!


----------



## Realtree Ga

Thanks for getting our thread up How2fish!  I was at down at the club 3 weeks ago and freshened up our mineral licks.  I also got a trailcam out as well.  I'll be heading down Saturday the 1st to check my camera and work on some stands.  Our pines were thinned in January so the entire place looks completely different.  It's going to be interesting to see how it hunts this season and if the stands will need to be moved.  Not sure if the deer movement will change or not.  I'll post some pix next weekend if I get anything on camera worth posting.  Post up some pix if you guys get any.


----------



## How2fish

I was down last weekend to do some camper work and cut the grass and mark trails. Great weekend until I got stung by a wasp for the first time in I don't know how long! I'd forgotten how much that can hurt ! Overall there is still a lot of work the loggers will have to do to finish select cutting the property but what they have done looks good . Saw a few deer on the way down and back, one nice buck right near Mayfield. Noticed a lot of muskidines on the property but didn't get a lot of scouting down. Everyone be careful we saw a couple of snakes and it was HOT..I'm more scared of the heat and the bugs now than snakes but be aware they are very active..best of luck to ya'll.


----------



## mcfsf33

This will be my first year hunting in warren county. I've hunted in burke the past 12 seasons, so I'm looking forward to a fresh start. I have got a few nice young bucks on camera so far. Also last week I had over 400 pics of a nice boar hog.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Welcome to the fire mcfsf33!


----------



## How2fish

mcfsf33 said:


> This will be my first year hunting in warren county. I've hunted in burke the past 12 seasons, so I'm looking forward to a fresh start. I have got a few nice young bucks on camera so far. Also last week I had over 400 pics of a nice boar hog.


 What part of the county is your lease..and welcome !


----------



## mcfsf33

Warren/Glascock county line in the panhandle. A stones throw from Jefferson county line.


----------



## How2fish

mcfsf33 said:


> Warren/Glascock county line in the panhandle. A stones throw from Jefferson county line.


How far are you from Mitchell out there?


----------



## mcfsf33

I'm on the other side of the county. About 5 miles from Stapleton.


----------



## How2fish

How are the acorns looking on your guys lease so far this year ?


----------



## glynr329

We hunt Warren when you get off 20 on 278 down the dirt road on right.


----------



## Realtree Ga

glynr329 said:


> We hunt Warren when you get off 20 on 278 down the dirt road on right.



I'm only about 2 miles down 278 from you on Williams Creek Church Rd.  Heading down tomorrow for a trailcam check and to clear the roads.


----------



## Realtree Ga

Disappointed in my trailcam check yesterday.   Only a few doe.  I put out 2 more  cams and we will see what we get in a couple of weeks when we go down for our work weekend.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Those girls will bring over the big boys come fall Realtree!


----------



## How2fish

Realtree Ga said:


> Disappointed in my trailcam check yesterday.   Only a few doe.  I put out 2 more  cams and we will see what we get in a couple of weeks when we go down for our work weekend.




Just wanted to comment on that great buck in your Avatar , Congrats that is a fine buck.


----------



## Realtree Ga

How2fish said:


> Just wanted to comment on that great buck in your Avatar , Congrats that is a fine buck.



Thanks How2fish!  I killed him in the North East Georgia Mountains of Towns County.  Green scored 128 and ended up scoring 122.  It's the 7th biggest killed in the County.  My Brother has the 4th and 5th biggest according to GON records when they print those in the fall.  It's by far my best buck.  18.5" inside spread.


----------



## How2fish

*Acorns and soft mast this year?*

How are the acorns and muscadines looking on your guys lease so far this year ? We have a good crop of muscadines coming in but spotty on the acorns so far..


----------



## Realtree Ga

How2fish said:


> How are the acorns and muscadines looking on your guys lease so far this year ? We have a good crop of muscadines coming in but spotty on the acorns so far..



I'm going down for a work weekend on the 28th of August.  I'll be checking the acorn and Muscadine crop then.  I'm so ready for deer season to get here that I'm looking forward to our work weekend and just being in the woods preparing for the season.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

I'll try and glass some trees too How2fish. I'll post up what I'm seeing.


----------



## How2fish

Realtree Ga said:


> I'm going down for a work weekend on the 28th of August.  I'll be checking the acorn and Muscadine crop then.  I'm so ready for deer season to get here that I'm looking forward to our work weekend and just being in the woods preparing for the season.


Outstanding depending on the birth of my first granddaughter (Aug 27th is the due date) I will be down this weekend for work weekend and will try and give a report. And Realtree I was over at Kennesaw Battlefield on Saturday for a hike to try and get my ancient self into hunting shape and saw a nice 8pt at about 30 yards...I started to put the sneak on him so Yeah I'm ready for the season to get here  !


----------



## Warrenco

Got some stand up. Still have old place but got into another club with some friends of mine. Looking forward to a decent season


----------



## mcfsf33

We have been getting some great bucks on camera so far. Acorn crop is looking ok, persimmon are hit and miss one tree is loaded and the next is empty. Muscatines seem to be everywhere. We plan on planting the weekend of the 5th. Starting to catch the fever.


----------



## Realtree Ga

I'm heading down on friday.  Excited to check the cameras and do some work around camp.  Bow season is so close!!!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

I hope you get a whopper on camera!!


----------



## How2fish

I was down at camp last weekend we worked on camp and cut,split and stacked 3 cords of firewood. Loggers still select cutting the property so a couple of the roads and main trails are messed up but in the sections that they are done with they did a good job of fixing those roads we bush hogged the ones we could and did a little scouting . Saw a lot of soft mast and didn't see much in the way of acorns. Saw a whopper of a doe on Sunday morning and a couple of the fellas have some nice bucks on camera..the lease will be a lot different this year after the cutting and I think I'm going to do a lot of hunting on the ground as it has opened up so much. Can't wait , good luck to all of you and be careful out there !


----------



## Realtree Ga

Just got back from the Lease.  We couldn't find many acorns, so that has me worried.  We did have 7 decent bucks on camera that we would consider shooters.  The most we have had on camera on that property since I've been on the lease for past 4 years.  Ground was so dry and hard we couldn't get the tractor tiller to break it up in most places.  We have a lot of work to do this season since they thinned our property out last winter.  Lots of brush left behind and the large open areas dry out too much and become hard as concrete.  We are thinking about bringing in a skid steer or small dozer to clean it up and even try to dig up the ground so it will be tillable for food plots.  Not sure where to get heavy equipment like that in Warren, but we will be looking.


----------



## Realtree Ga

One of our better bucks.  Hope he is still around in 2 weeks.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Nice buck Realtree. Good luck with him!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Finally got over to the club to check out a couple of stands. The grapes in the select cut pines are LOADED this year & dropping now! The white oaks were very skinny. Not as bad as last year but were not loaded.


----------



## Realtree Ga

Our acorn crop seems to be low as well.  That worries me a little bit.


----------



## basbuc

Good luck to all of you fellow Warren Co. hunters. I believe most of you hunt the southern part of the county. Im in the northern part 6 miles north of I-20 on Hwy 80. I was down last weekend and saw acorns on the ground and they look like they have been eaten on too. Seems early to me.  Anyway good luck to ya and I look forward to chatting with ya durning the season.


----------



## Realtree Ga

Anyone in the Warren Area have a large Tractor with Harrows and possibly a skid steer or bucket on your tractor we could hire to dig up some ground?  We have two log landings we need the debris pushed to the side and then the ground dug up so we can plant.  We have a small tractor with a tiller attachment, but the ground is so hard the tiller would simply bounce off the ground.  We need something pretty heavy.  

On a side note, who is going down this weekend?  I'm hoping I have some acorns starting to drop.


----------



## cfuller6

basbuc said:


> Good luck to all of you fellow Warren Co. hunters. I believe most of you hunt the southern part of the county. Im in the northern part 6 miles north of I-20 on Hwy 80. I was down last weekend and saw acorns on the ground and they look like they have been eaten on too. Seems early to me.  Anyway good luck to ya and I look forward to chatting with ya durning the season.



I'm also north of I20 about 7or 8 miles on the McDuffie/Warren line...I've had a stand of Swamp Whiteoaks dropping quarter sized acorns since the last week of August. The regular whiteoaks are just starting to drop seems to be average year for them. Good luck this weekend gents!


----------



## basbuc

cfuller6 do you remember the property that caught fire a few years ago on hwy 80. That is our property. Are you close to us? Most on here are on the southern end. I was wondering if we might be neighbors.


----------



## Realtree Ga

Sitting in my camper hoping I can fall asleep tonight.  I'm pumped for opening morning.  Good luck everyone!


----------



## Realtree Ga

Doe down.  Saw 5 deer this weekend.  1 decent looking 4 point, 2 fawns, another small buck, and this doe.  Great weather this morning at 55 degrees.  Killed her eating acorns.  They are dropping.


----------



## Sarasota

Congrats Realtree! No luck at our camp. My
husband saw a doe but she was out of 
range. Acorns falling at our place too!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Realtree Ga said:


> Doe down.  Saw 5 deer this weekend.  1 decent looking 4 point, 2 fawns, another small buck, and this doe.  Great weather this morning at 55 degrees.  Killed her eating acorns.  They are dropping.



Awesome!


----------



## Warrenco

Slow these last two mornings. Watched a doe this morning for several minutes


----------



## Realtree Ga

No one hunt Warren this weekend?  I can't make it back down until the weekend after next.


----------



## basbuc

*Hunting Report*

Its been real slow so far this year. One doe seen last weekend and One doe seen this weekend. They are there. The sign is there and trail cams show they are mostly moving at night. Next weekend with the cooler weather should get them moving I hope. The earliest we have ever gotten deer is the 3rd week of bow. Time will tell.


----------



## Quicker than I look

First Week of Archery, we had 5 members hunting and saw alot of deer up until we left Sunday Morning, No one shot at anything. No one has Hunted since, but I going down this weekend. We are located just off of Hwy 278 on exit 154 on I20. anyone else hunt this area? This is only our second year on lease. Just trying to meet the neighbors.


----------



## Realtree Ga

Quicker than I look said:


> First Week of Archery, we had 5 members hunting and saw alot of deer up until we left Sunday Morning, No one shot at anything. No one has Hunted since, but I going down this weekend. We are located just off of Hwy 278 on exit 154 on I20. anyone else hunt this area? This is only our second year on lease. Just trying to meet the neighbors.



I'm a bout a mile down 278 on that same exit.  You on the right hand or left had side of 278?


----------



## Quicker than I look

We turn on elm church road on the right, lease is on Lee rd


----------



## Realtree Ga

Is that the same road as Come Away Plantation?  Big bucks there.  I'm on the left of 278 two roads down from Elm Church rd.


----------



## Quicker than I look

Pretty close to it, I know body wise we have seen some bruisers on our land


----------



## Warrenco

Didn't hunt warren this past weekend. Hunted my Lincoln co track Saturday morn. Saw three, feeding on acorns


----------



## mauser64

Quicker than I look said:


> Pretty close to it, I know body wise we have seen some bruisers on our land



We back up to come away on the back side off of prospect church rd. Our body sizes on the mature bucks we kill are consistently over 200 lbs. Good many ag fields in the area helps.


----------



## Warrenco

Food plots looking good due to all this rain we've been getting. Acorns starting to fall. Hunted one evening this past weekend and saw three, all feeding on acorns.


----------



## Realtree Ga

Warrenco said:


> Food plots looking good due to all this rain we've been getting. Acorns starting to fall. Hunted one evening this past weekend and saw three, all feeding on acorns.



You have any white oaks falling yet?  I'm going down this evening to hunt through Saturday morning and trying to decide whether to hunt my plots or the hardwoods.


----------



## Quicker than I look

we are on the opposite side, heath road.


----------



## mauser64

Ours were just starting to fall weekend before last. They should be full bore by now. I'll be down tomorrow. Hopefully it isn't a complete wash out.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Realtree Ga said:


> You have any white oaks falling yet?  I'm going down this evening to hunt through Saturday morning and trying to decide whether to hunt my plots or the hardwoods.



Not warren, but I have a small 50 acre track I'm going to bowhunt this afternoon in Mcduffie County. When I checked it yesterday, there were several white oak acorns on the ground.


----------



## Realtree Ga

I just got back from Warren.  Unless the deer have eaten all the acorns up, we simply didn't have any on the ground.  I could hear one fall every 30 minutes or so if that.  The weather was pretty much terrible.  Saw 5 deer in 3 hunts.  A decent six point that I let walk.  3 different does and a buck with a small rack but he was so far away I couldn't tell what he was.  He crossed the road about 100 yards away and I barely had time to even see him.  Oh well.  I'll be back in 2 weeks for rifle opener.  I hope the oaks are producing better by then.


----------



## mauser64

Ours weren't any better. They are still green and hanging on tight. The deer are looking for them but it is still going to be another week or two.


----------



## mauser64

Took a new fridge to the club late yesterday. Checked the food plots, they were lush and full of deer. Saw one nice buck. Almost time!


----------



## Realtree Ga

I didn't get to go, but several were at my club this weekend.  A doe was shot this morning.  A nice 8 point was seen and another small buck but no shot.  Several doe's were seen as well.  I didn't get an acorn update however.  I'm heading down this coming weekend.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Came back back from my small Burke Track(killed a doe Sat & Sun am...saw 14) and hunted Warren yesterday am & pm. Saw an 8 pointer at 5 yards eating acorns and a few does. Trying my shot in Hancock this morning in a creek bottom. We're on the Ogeechee River right on the Warren Line. 
Oh my Warren property has more buck sign then I've ever seen over there this year!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Realtree, turns out we have so many acorns that there not touching the food plots. That's on our Warren property.


----------



## Realtree Ga

deerhuntingdawg said:


> Realtree, turns out we have so many acorns that there not touching the food plots. That's on our Warren property.



Thanks Dawg.  I'm hoping the big White Oak at one of our stands is dropping.  If so, that's where I'll be sitting this weekend.


----------



## mauser64

Was out for the youth hunt this past weekend. The weather sucked but the deer were moving. Saw two shooters, one was a whopper. Couldn't get the kid on em in time. Acorns are falling, plots are great and the bucks are starting to move and lay down some sign.


----------



## Sarasota

Looking forward to this weekend! Good
Luck Everybody!!!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Took my daughter after school today to try for her first deer. My wife & her just returned from Disney World so this was her first opportunity this year. We saw two small bucks but no shot. Then, right before dark, an 8 pointer steps out at 20 yards but she couldn't find him in the scope. She was VERY down tonight but I told her we'll have several more changes this fall.


----------



## Sarasota

Tell your Daughter to never give up! She'll 
get her Big chance one day! I missed 3 deer
my very first time hunting... I was so excited
I couldn't hold my rifle. On my way home, I was
a mixture of bummed out and couldn't wait for
the next time! There was indeed a next time! 
Glad you have a Daughter who likes to hunt!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Thanks Sarasota, She is indeed ready to go back this weekend. Only afternoon hunts for her at this point. She doesn't want to get up "that early" lol. Hey, I'm just glad she going with me.


----------



## gahunter2011

Saw plenty of deer this weekend. Couple small bucks and does. Did have a nice 9 chase a doe into food plot this Am.


----------



## Realtree Ga

Two decent 7 pointers were killed on my club this weekend.  One was showing zero sign of the rut, clean hocks.  The second came in with nose on the ground cruising and Hocks were soaking wet.  Found several fresh scrapes as well.  It's almost time.  Acorns were starting to fall, but mostly the squirrels were knocking them out of the trees.  By next weekend they should really be falling.


----------



## Warrenco

Had two bucks running a doe hard this evening. Grunting and snorting the whole time. Never could get a great look at them.


----------



## mauser64

We killed an eight and a nine over the wknd. The eight was nice, 205 live weight. The nine was very average. I missed a very nice nine Mon am. I'd tell how but it would sound made up! The bucks are cruising and checking the does but no mad chasing yet. Scrapes everywhere acorns beginning to fall in earnest now. The time is here to be in the woods.


----------



## LHefner17

Sounds like I timed it just right. Headed down Friday and staying for 2 weeks. I will update what Im seeing going on. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## Quicker than I look

None killed over the weekend, Our club saw a few good bucks but no shot on them, Most had nose to the ground. hopefully this weekend we will see the big ones cruising for does. and as typ, we saw more does that we could count, but i think someone tip them off that we could not shoot them yet.


----------



## Derek

we had pretty good opening weekend.  two bucks killed a big 10 & a 11pt w/droptine.  small bucks seem to be little frisky.  Big 10 was by himself, 11pt was with 3 mature does, but not chasin or pushin them.  In Norwood area.  The next 2-3 weeks should be awesome.


----------



## Quicker than I look

Where are at in Norwood, we hunt Lee RD, nice deer if it's the one in your picture


----------



## gtmcwhorter

Heading to our farm in Cadley to hunt from noon till dark Saturday


----------



## basbuc

Deer are starting to move. A small 7pt was shot Friday afternoon just before dark with a bow. 2 eights where killed Saturday. One was following a doe. One 15 3/8 wide, one 14 in wide. Both have very nice racks. One bigger was seen crossing a road. I think the cool weather had them moving. Fired up for this coming weekend.


----------



## mauser64

Heading down in a bit. Good luck to  everybody thats going this weekend.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Killed a nice buck this morning. He came cruising through at 7:30.We're on the cusp of the rut now.


----------



## mauser64

I saw the pic. Congrats. What part of the county? I saw a nice three year old ten pointer that I would have shot but one side of his rack was messed up. I gave him a pass in hopes it gets better next year. He gets it then messed up or not.


----------



## mauser64

This is him. That right side looks like a pitchfork.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

mauser64 said:


> I saw the pic. Congrats. What part of the county? I saw a nice three year old ten pointer that I would have shot but one side of his rack was messed up. I gave him a pass in hopes it gets better next year. He gets it then messed up or not.



We're on the Southside of the county close to the panhandle. 3 of us lease 550acres.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

mauser64 said:


> This is him. That right side looks like a pitchfork.



That buck has great potential. He'll definetly blow up next year. We have a 2 1/2 yo perfect 10 pointer on camera that'll be a stud in two years. I begged the other guys to let him go so he can grow!


----------



## Realtree Ga

Great buck deerhuntingdawg.  Congrats.


----------



## basbuc

We are in the northern part of the county. My son killed a nice 8 pt that weighed 170 lbs live weight. Hocks were black and neck had started to swell. No chasing seen yet but expect it any day now. Kinda hate for doe days to start. We heard very few shots this weekend. Made me smile because of all the does still there. Hope they stay hid for awhile we need to be easy on them. I don't see deer as much I used to.


----------



## gahunter2011

Good buck DHD!  I saw some small bucks chasing sunday AM and  the does were in the hardwoods feeding on acorns.


----------



## Warrenco

Small bucks cruising, looking at our place. Like I stated earlier, did have some hard chasing last week. The property next to us is hunted by some friends. His daughter saw a buck chasing Saturday morning. The next 7-10 days should be good, if this weather will break. About sweated to death Sunday evening


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Thanks ya'll. I hope to see his brother this weekend. I just wish the weather would cool back down


----------



## Sarasota

Nice Buck Deerhuntingdawg!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Thanks Sarasota


----------



## How2fish

Very nice Congrats ! I'm not going back till next week early Tues-Wed hope it is not all over by then..good luck to all ya'll!


----------



## Realtree Ga

Two more small 8's were killed on my club this past weekend.  That makes 4 bucks in 2 weekends on our 300 acres.  Two 7's the first weekend and two 8's this weekend.  I'm hoping the bigger bucks start moving this weekend.  I'll be hunting Saturday and Sunday and then be back Wednesday evening to hunt through Saturday of that week.  Hopefully it will be in full swing.  Good luck everyone.


----------



## mewabbithunter

Got this guy Monday morning cruising in the pouring down rain! We saw small bucks chasing Monday and Tuesday.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Awesome buck^^^^ Congrats!!


----------



## Realtree Ga

mewabbithunter said:


> Got this guy Monday morning cruising in the pouring down rain! We saw small bucks chasing Monday and Tuesday.



Wow!  Great Deer!


----------



## mauser64

He's a wide un wabbithunter! Congrats. I'll be heading down tomorrow thru Sunday then again next weekend. This should be the two peak weekends for us in our neck of the woods. Hope I find a dumb one.


----------



## Sarasota

Wow!!! mewabbithunter! Very nice Buck!
Congrats!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

I had to work yesterday but I'm just letting ya'll know the rut was wide open in north & south Warren County. Buddy(Warren Co)killed a 9 pointer and had four bucks run in at one time when he blew his doe bleet. My other friend saw two bucks chasing two different does.


----------



## Sarasota

I hear that Deerhuntingdawg! My husband shot a real nice
8 pt Sat. Morning. I however stayed home to do 
Halloween with my daughter. Hope to go this coming
weekend and activity will still be happening!


----------



## Realtree Ga

Nothing was on at our club this weekend and it is N. Warren.  We maybe heard 6 shots around us on Saturday morning.  A couple of spikes were seen and several does between 9 hunters.  Zero chasing and zero mature bucks were seen.  Yesterday evening we saw a total of 8 does between us and zero bucks.  Every scrape that was fresh 2 wees ago is now completely filled with leaves.  I did see a nice fresh horned bush though.  I'm hoping this week is better for us.  I'll be heading down to hunt Thursday through Saturday.


----------



## buckmaster10

Got an 8 pt Friday. Came in grunting to check out some does that were feeding around.


----------



## mauser64

Saw 11 different bucks this weekend. Some nice young bucks and the usual trash chasing and grunting but no big boys out yet. I guess this upcoming week should be it. Wish the weather would get right.


----------



## How2fish

mewabbithunter said:


> Got this guy Monday morning cruising in the pouring down rain! We saw small bucks chasing Monday and Tuesday.


.  Great buck


----------



## Larry Young Jr

*Pic of your buck*



mewabbithunter said:


> Got this guy Monday morning cruising in the pouring down rain! We saw small bucks chasing Monday and Tuesday.



Hey man this Larry Young from Tall Tines Bow Club right next to your club, I though you might like this pic. He was a awesome buck.


----------



## mewabbithunter

Thanks Larry!
This is the best buck ever for me! Awesome experience!
Thanks for sharing that photo!


----------



## gahunter2011

Hope I haven't missed it! I've seen does every hunt but not a single buck. Opening rifle weekend had small bucks chasing and cruising but seems to have died off.


----------



## Realtree Ga

I was in Warren on Wednesday through today.  Didn't see a single doe but seen 7 different bucks and 3 of them had at least 4 on one side.  That was on 4 hunts.  I shot a good 8 this morning and another member on my club shot an 8 this morning as well.  On my way home a basket rack buck went flying across the road in front of me crossing the highway.  The bucks are on the move.  Not sure if the doe's are ready just yet, but in my opinion, for the next 7 days bucks are going to be moving.


----------



## mauser64

Not sure how to read our place this year. Seen some bucks cruising and a chase here or there but not the big melee of deer crashing through the woods I would expect for the peak. Funky weather may have something to do with it. Or maybe I was just in the wrong spot.


----------



## Quicker than I look

saw the bucks actively pushing does this passed weekend, member shot the below buck friday afternoon, and saw a couple of other bucks pushing does. I think we were at the first peak in our area since we saw them pushing even with the bad weather.


----------



## basbuc

Northern Warren Co bucks are chasing. It's on. Wish I was there this week but work calls. Can't wait till this coming weekend


----------



## Realtree Ga

Here is my Warren County 8 point from Last Friday morning.  He came in eating acorns.  He was in some really thick brush.  I watched him cross a creek and then I'm assuming horn a bush as I saw a the tops of a small tree shaking back and forth.  He then began to eat acorns.  I couldn't see anything but a rack and feet walking back and forth.  I tried my bleat can and he didn't pay it any attention.  I then grunted a couple of times, but he just kept eating.  I rotated bleating and grunting every couple of minutes and nothing peaked his interest.  Finally after about 10 minutes he walked into an opening for a shot.  I still wasn't sure how big he was until I walked up on him.  It's always nice when it's "ground growage" instead of shrinkage.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Congrats Realtree!!


----------



## mauser64

Good looking buck! Gonna sneak in a hunt after work this pm and one before in the am. Couldn't pass up the clear sky.


----------



## Sarasota

Really Nice Realtree!


----------



## TEAMSWAMP

Got this guy cruising through pines Saturday evening!!


----------



## TEAMSWAMP

Another view


----------



## mewabbithunter

Nice looking buck Teamswamp! Congrats!


----------



## Realtree Ga

Nice long tines on that one Teamswamp.  Congrats.


----------



## hoochman2

2 nice bucks realtree


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Congrats teamswamp!


----------



## Sarasota

Happy Thanksgiving Warren County Hunting Friends.


----------



## mauser64

You too!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Same to you Sarasota


----------



## Realtree Ga

Well, looks like we are pretty much finished hunting on our Warren property for this year.  Have been finished since Thanksgiving I suppose.  We had the most success this year than we have had since I've been on the club for the past 5 years.  We have only killed on average around 3 decent bucks each year between all the members.  This year we saw a lot more deer and took 8 bucks that were 7 points or better.  I just hope we have some bucks left for next year.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Good deal Realtree! I'm sure some more will find their way to your property if the habitat is good. After I killed the big 8 pointer, I only hunted my Warren Club 2 more sits. I left it for the other guys and focused on my Hancock Club


----------



## mauser64

Off year for us in Norwood. Only five bucks, so far, and two of those had deformed racks on one side. Three of them had an eye put out recently and all were scarred up badly. Wish I could see the dude messing the others up.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

I talked to hunters from all over Warren County and it really slowed down after the primary rut. I imagine the weather was a big factor.


----------



## basbuc

*Warren county hunters*

I want to wish all of you a very Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year.


----------



## How2fish

basbuc said:


> I want to wish all of you a very Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year.



Same here Happy Holidays to all the Warren bunch! As the season winds down I can't help but think what a gift each one is , doesn't matter if you get Mr.Big or get skunked or like me this year I took  a couple but didn't see nearly as many deer as I normally do on our lease. Still the season was a HOOT and as I get older I truly treasure the time in the woods and in camp and as I am much closer to the finish that the starting line I find I take more time to just enjoy the time as it is both finite and fleeting . Again Happy Holidays to all and may we all meet here as we ramp up for next season ! Best wishes and Happy New Year.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

How2fish said:


> Same here Happy Holidays to all the Warren bunch! As the season winds down I can't help but think what a gift each one is , doesn't matter if you get Mr.Big or get skunked or like me this year I took  a couple but didn't see nearly as many deer as I normally do on our lease. Still the season was a HOOT and as I get older I truly treasure the time in the woods and in camp and as I am much closer to the finish that the starting line I find I take more time to just enjoy the time as it is both finite and fleeting . Again Happy Holidays to all and may we all meet here as we ramp up for next season ! Best wishes and Happy New Year.


Great post!!! 
Merry Christmas & Happy New Year to you and and my fellow Warren County hunters!!!


----------



## Sarasota

Happy New Year!!!


----------



## Realtree Ga

I miss deer camp!    Can't wait until it warms up so I can at least start planting some summer plots and chase some turkeys.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

I'm gonna be hunting on two different tracks both in Warren next season. We limed the plots on my current club two week  ago. We're about to hit the new porperty this week. Looking foward to next season myself!! By the way, I'll be up in your neck up the woods this spring!! I don't care much for Turkey hunting but LOVE chasing the elusive Speck


----------



## Realtree Ga

Specks are fun to chase.  I prefer a dragging in a big Brown myself.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

I agree with that's too^^^^


----------



## OleSlingShot

If anyone in the Warren county is interested in a hog only membership, feel free to contact me.  It's a great way to acquire capital for the club without having to share your woods with yet another deer hunter.


----------



## Realtree Ga

Anyone putting in some spring and summer food plots in the Warren area?  Just curious what you guys may be planting.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

We'll be planting some iron clay peas, soy beans etc. and fertilizing are established durana plats. This is combination with supplemental feeding.


----------



## Realtree Ga

When will you guys be planting?  I've never planted that far south so wasn't sure the correct time frame.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Realtree Ga said:


> When will you guys be planting?  I've never planted that far south so wasn't sure the correct time frame.


Anytime after the last frost is fine. We go by "Masters Week" around this part of GA for a barometer. Which is the first week in April. Some years we get it in earlier, some years later. I'll let you know when we plan on starting so you can gage.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

I also recommend to contact Smith Farm Supply in Warrenton. They can give you some good advice.


----------



## Realtree Ga

Thanks.  I'm looking at planting a couple acres of Whitetail institute PowerPlant.  Never tried it, but it looks pretty good.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Good deal. Let me know how it turns out


----------



## Warrenco

Yep. Smith farm supply is the place.


----------

